# I want/need some more information on what a beginner would need...



## the_alpha13 (Feb 20, 2010)

I want to start trapping. But the problem is, I've researched some websites but nothing seems to give a step-by-step direction. If anyone would be able to comment and let me know what I _need _to get started that would be awesome. Any personal experience would help too, just to get started. Thanks for the info!


----------



## uglydog03 (Jan 26, 2010)

Check out the Tapperand Predator Caller , Fur Fish and Game , and check out the local library . If you can find someone local to you with experience that can show you stuff you will learn stuff the easy way instead of how I did . Also find a taxidermist and pick his brain
Good Luck ! and have fun.


----------



## wilded (Feb 10, 2010)

Get a video on what you want to trap. You can learn more from a good video than you can learn on your own in several seasons. It is like being on the line with a pro trapper. You can buy some used ones on ebay. JMHO


----------



## medicsnoke (Feb 24, 2010)

all you need is a call, gun and camo. Get out there and try. They dont respond everytime. Just try try try again and learn from your mistakes.


----------



## buckeyeboy (Feb 11, 2010)

Join your state trapping org. and go to any trapping meets or convention. They will put on demo's and answer any questions you have. Talk to just the average guy at those meets and you will pick up some tips. This time of the year go to any local fur sales and ask and listen.


----------



## El Gato Loco (Jan 15, 2010)

Try some of this stuff. It's actually all for sale.







If I could do it all over again, I wouldn't have spent 1/8 of what I did.


----------



## On a call (Mar 3, 2010)

Hey Chris, How did you like your fox pro ?? what work best for you on yotes ?

Brian


----------



## tjc1230 (Mar 3, 2010)

Well first you have to decide if you are going to water trap or land trap. Then you have to decide what animals you want to trap before i can give you any detailed info. I recomend starting trapping muakrats if there are any in your area for a first time trapper. I should start with 6 to 12 number110 conibear type traps and set them in the runs. Let me know your trapping plans and i will try to help you more. Good luck ,Tom


----------



## buckshot (Mar 3, 2010)

im just getting started on this site,, but iv done seen Tom in sevral threds giving out some good info, and willing to help,, its difrent now days from back in the early to mid 70s,, those old timey arkansas trappers i grew up around wouldnt tell you how to catch a possum, if youd had there little finger in a bear trap, hed pulled out his old rusty knife, and cut it off, and keep his liveing to his sleff,,, i was luckey my great unckle was one of them old timers, it still a long time to get any thing out of him
all these replys have some good info. cap. ,, video,, mags. ,, and the guys waiting to answer your Qs. B.S.


----------



## Rhasputin (Mar 4, 2010)

Tracking this post.


----------



## SDB777 (Mar 4, 2010)

To start trapping....
All you really need is a few traps and some land to trap on!

I started with a few Duke #1.5SJ, some stakes, wire, a tool to dig and hammer, and mini-marshmellows! And I was trapping raccoon the first week. Yes, there was probably some beginners luck involved.... But I was learning as I was actually doing! Now, the land to trap is the hardest, unless your targetting beaver(with the area they destroy, landowners are more willing to let you trap them).... but be dress nicely and polite, and don't be afraid to knock on some doors.

Scott (your end up with more junk then you could imagine) B


----------



## livetotrap (Feb 24, 2010)

Check out Traps4kids.com its the best site that I know of, then find someone in your area and tagalong


----------



## jeff hamm (Mar 14, 2010)

trapperman.com a website by mr dobbins VERY helpful.from land to water to tools,sets,lures everything a person needs. you need to get on and look around at everything,especially the archives.again very helpful info(and people)FOR THE FIRST TIMER TO THE OLDTIMERS. good luck and mostly have fun&be safe.


----------



## Rem22-250 (Feb 26, 2010)

check your state trapping regulations before you buy any traps. Some states now have restrictions on the type of traps you use and sizes. I used to trap years ago and had good sucess on foxes, mink, and muskrat. I'm not by any means a pro but could give you some pointers if you want. A good place to start is at your library and learn the habits of the animal you are after. Learn to read their tracks and scat. This will tell you if they are in the area. Then go from there.


----------

